# Tnemec-zinc



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone have experience in painting this two coat primer?....theme color-zinc series 90-97


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

phoenix8538 said:


> Does anyone have experience in painting this two coat primer?....theme color-zinc series 90-97
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What are you wanting to know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

painter213 said:


> What are you wanting to know?
> 
> 
> The top coat seems to always have a fuzzy look and pin holes As if it's having a chemical reaction.
> ...


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

phoenix8538 said:


> painter213 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you wanting to know?
> ...


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm trying to coat it with an tnemec series 1074. I'm curing it out at 250degrees for 20 minutes but only waiting about 30 minutes before I top coat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

phoenix8538 said:


> I'm trying to coat it with an tnemec series 1074. I'm curing it out at 250degrees for 20 minutes but only waiting about 30 minutes before I top coat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you heating it at that temp for curing? The TDS allows for up to 140 degrees surface temps max during application. The recommended curing accelerator is 44-710. There's no reference to heating it to 250 degrees for curing. The TDS only states that it will tolerate up to 250 degree temps once cured by normal chemical reaction.


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

. Because of The size of the product I have to paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I put the oven at 140 I doubt the paint will get hot enough to cure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

phoenix8538 said:


> If I put the oven at 140 I doubt the paint will get hot enough to cure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be compromising the coating with those temps. It only allows for a 140 degree surface temp for application. This is a chemical cure coating, not an oven cured coating like powder coatings. That's why they recommend an accelerator. But none of these details probably answer your question about the finish you're getting. BTW, are you agitating the zinc urethane?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Your doing it wrong man. That is a moisture cure zinc. Heat does not help you. Read the tech data and follow the directions please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well the information I received has been VERY helpful. Yes we're screening it after mixing and agitating during the painting process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

CApainter said:


> You may be compromising the coating with those temps. It only allows for a 140 degree surface temp for application. This is a chemical cure coating, not an oven cured coating like powder coatings. That's why they recommend an accelerator. But none of these details probably answer your question about the finish you're getting. BTW, are you agitating the zinc urethane?




What should be my time frame for 140 degree surface temp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

phoenix8538 said:


> Well the information I received has been VERY helpful. Yes we're screening it after mixing and agitating during the painting process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If anything, mist the surfaces down with water. But the zinc needs ample dry times before topcoating, or later on in the field, your topcoat is going to blister and you will redoing your job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

phoenix8538 said:


> What should be my time frame for 140 degree surface temp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The maximum range offered in the TDS for ambient temperature cure times, is 4 hour recoat at 75 degrees F. (that's without the excelerator I believe).

google tnemec 90-97 for the product TDS. And as Painter213 mentioned, this is a moisture cured urethane. It actually needs a certain amount of humidity. If I remember, at least 30%?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

phoenix8538 said:


> What should be my time frame for 140 degree surface temp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's doesn't cure by heat. It cures by reacting with moisture. It is a moisture cured zinc. It needs moisture to cure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

painter213 said:


> It's doesn't cure by heat. It cures by reacting with moisture. It is a moisture cured zinc. It needs moisture to cure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

CApainter said:


> The maximum range offered in the TDS for ambient temperature cure times, is 4 hour recoat at 75 degrees F. (that's without the excelerator I believe).
> 
> google tnemec 90-97 for the product TDS. And as Painter213 mentioned, this is a moisture cured urethane. It actually needs a certain amount of humidity. If I remember, at least 30%?




Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

phoenix8538 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. We just want to help you succeed.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^
Paint nerds.:devil3:


----------

